# Writing on Sulcata Tortoise shell



## hawaiian2002 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aloha,

I have a 4 year old Sulcata that has escaped a couple of times already. Luckily we have great neighbors. I want to "Sharpie" my cell phone number on the back of his shell so that just in case he escapes again, I can easily be contacted. If the "Sharpie" cannot be used, does anyone else have a better suggestion?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Hawaiian 2002:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?

The best thing is to make your tortoise pen escape-proof!

Or, you can put your return address label on the tortoise. But put it in the very center of a scute, not on the growing portions. It doesn't last long, but you usually have a lot of them and can replace them when they fall off.

Take a picture of the tortoise including a family member so that you can prove its your tortoise.

But fix the pen!!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 25, 2011)

Prevention is the key!

not sure how safe super glue is, but an ID tag can maybe be afixed to the shell. 
what do they attach the tags from Fish and game with for desert torts?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome. Permanent marker is not good. Better is pen and prevent it from happening again. God forbid he escapes and gets ran over by a car.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to concentrate on making his pen escape proof, not on writing on his shell. He should not be able to get out at all...


----------



## hawaiian2002 (Mar 25, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> You need to concentrate on making his pen escape proof, not on writing on his shell. He should not be able to get out at all...



Thanks all. I understand that I have to make the area escape proof. I put my best efforts into making his area escape proof but thinking of the longevity of the tortoise, at some point I believe he may escape again. I am new to this forum so I am not sure about your tortoises but mine is looking to escape most of the time. Chances are that no matter how careful I am, in the next 50 years or so, I believe that he may get out at some point.

That said, I feel a little more comfortable that if I could put my cell number on his shell, my neighbors would be more than willing to give me a call in case they see a stray tortoise in their back yard. When he ran away the last time, I kicked myself for not having my number on his shell.


----------



## Robert (Mar 26, 2011)

Can you post pics of his enclosure? Maybe there are other suggestions that people will be able to make once they see your current setup. I say NO Sgarpie!


----------



## firework (Mar 26, 2011)

they sometimes implant microchips to dogs and cats, is that safe to torts too?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

Most of us have had a turtle or tortoise escape at one time or another through no fault of our own. But we also know different things to make a pen more escape-proof. If you would share with us a picture of your habitat, we might be able to help you.

Cap the corners...make the walls high enough that he can't reach the top when he stands on his back legs...wire or cement along the edge so he can't dig out. We'll do our best to help you make your pen escape-proof. Give us a chance.


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2011)

Laura said:


> Prevention is the key!
> 
> not sure how safe super glue is, but an ID tag can maybe be afixed to the shell.
> what do they attach the tags from Fish and game with for desert torts?



marking or tagging if you will done by fish and game and others,involves drilling a small hole through the carapace on the perimeter.this is an answer too a question not a recommendation.thank you


----------



## Shelly (Mar 26, 2011)

squamata said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Prevention is the key!
> ...



huh?


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 26, 2011)

Post pictures of the enclosure - there's enough tortoise nut brains here in this forum that could probably tell you what you are doing wrong if he keeps escaping.

I would not suggest writting or glueing or drilling holes in your tortoise.


----------

